# Update Camera raw



## descoates (Nov 6, 2017)

_Operating System: 
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
Lightroom CC 2015.13 Photoshop 2017.0.1_
When I go from LR to PS (control + E) I keep getting the following:
"This version of Lightroom may require the Photoshop Camera Raw Plug-in
version 10.0 for full compatibility.
Please update the Camera Raw plug-in using the update tool available in the
Photoshop help menu."
When I click on the updates nothing happens. I tried  several times.
Can anyone help, please
Des Coates


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 6, 2017)

You have a CC subscription.
Open the _Adobe Creative Cloud Desktop App_ and update both Lightroom AND Photoshop (ACR will update also)
You should be using-
Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC (v7.0.1)  and Adobe Photoshop CC 2018.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 6, 2017)

I-See-Light said:


> You have a CC subscription.
> Open the _Adobe Creative Cloud Desktop App_ and update both Lightroom AND Photoshop (ACR will update also)
> You should be using-
> Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC (v7.0.1)  and Adobe Photoshop CC 2018.



I think you'll find that Camera Raw is separately listed on the Apps tab.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks Jim,
Yes I see ACR is listed separately in the Desktop App, but I have never had to "update" ACR. It has always automatically updated when I updated Photoshop. In fact I can not recall ever having to update ACR and I started using Photoshop at version 7.

(Windows-10,  Lr-Classic 7.0.1,  Photoshop 2018 CC release 19)


----------



## descoates (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you Jim + I see Light,
In the Adobe Creative Cloud App I am not offered an update. In fact in the ACR it says "up to date"
Nor am I offered LR Classic.  What I see in the Desktop App is "Photoshop CC (2017) Version 18.0.1"
"Lightroom CC (2015) Version 6.0"  and "Camera Raw  up to date" I am offered Bridge 2015 but I
haven't bothered with it as I feel Lightroom does all I need in that regard.
My subscription is up to date...and has been for nearly 4 yrs now! I enjoy Lightroom but little things
trip me up!
I appreciate your help.
Des Coates


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 6, 2017)

Have you tried clicking on those three vertical dots, top right-hand corner of the CC Desktop app, and choosing "Check for App Updates"? If you have, and nothing new is shown, can I ask if your operating system is 64bit or 32bit?


----------



## descoates (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks Jim, Yes I forgot to mention that. When I click on those 3 vertical dots I get exactly the same thing...no updates etc.
My computer is Toshiba laptop intel core i7. Operating system is x64. RAM 8g. Sometimes my photo files will build up to almost 1g 
and it handles that OK.
Recently my Wi Fi has dropped out occasionally and could that affect my CC if it dropped out during an automatic update??
I am not a computer guru but very interested in and enjoying LR/PS. I don't mind waiting for the upgrade but I feel there is
something not right with my set-up.
By the way should I uninstall Photoshop 2015?? I tend to leave old versions for a while.
Kind regards,
Des C


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 7, 2017)

Just looking at your last screenshot again, I notice that you are using the "Installed Apps" tab. What happens if you switch to show "All Apps"?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 7, 2017)

descoates said:


> In the Adobe Creative Cloud App I am not offered an update...


When is the last time you rebooted Windows?  Have you logged out and back in the Adobe CC App Manager? It should be version 4.3.0.256. Is it?


----------



## descoates (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks, Yes, I looked at "installed" apps and "all apps" but no difference there.
Since then I uninstalled Adobe CC Desktop App but when I tried to re-install it attempts to load but freezes at 5% along 
the indicator bar and remains that way. I get rid of this frozen window by Task Manager...end task. 
I had this problem in 2013 and it took a while to sort out. I have notes and the case no. so I'll see if Adobe
can shed any light on this. Back in 2013 I let them take control of my computer which made it easier.
In the meantime thank you all again.
Des C


----------



## descoates (Nov 15, 2017)

Since last post I have been in contact with Adobe and they accept there is a problem.
They said they are having "Sales" look at it as there may be something wrong with the set-up
to allow me updates. Fingers crossed and still waiting.
Des C


----------

